# Moving to Mojacar



## malibu (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

We are thinking of moving to the Mojacar area and need information regarding schools for my 6 yr old daughter and my 11 year old son?? We are also looking for a 3 or 4 bed villa for long term rental.

Any help or advice much appreciated


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Have you work in Mojacar?

Long term rents would be available to you and probably cheaper through a private deal.


----------



## malibu (Nov 8, 2010)

Leper said:


> Have you work in Mojacar?
> 
> Long term rents would be available to you and probably cheaper through a private deal.


Hi Leper,

Thanks for your reply, I agree a private deal would be preferable but its trying to find properties available that seems to be the problem. Financially we are ok so wouldnt need to find work to live as we do have a good business that gives us a decent income.

Thanks
Malibu


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think one of posters, "owdoggy" lives in the Mojacar area, he may help!!?? Private can be a tad cheaper, altho I always like the reassurance of using an agent as they tend to deal with all the "issues" - translations, contracts, transferring names, NIE, padron stuff.........

Jo xxx


----------



## malibu (Nov 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> I think one of posters, "owdoggy" lives in the Mojacar area, he may help!!?? Private can be a tad cheaper, altho I always like the reassurance of using an agent as they tend to deal with all the "issues" - translations, contracts, transferring names, NIE, padron stuff.........
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, Thanks for that I will have to watch out for owdoggy!!

I agree agents are good in that respect but we are lucky in the fact that we have been here 5 years so are pretty fluent with both the language and the system.

I am just so surprised that there are so few private rentals that seem to be available I have scoured the local papers and internet and found nothing, however agents also seem to have a short supply so maybe it is just the area in general that prefers holiday rentals which is understandable.

Many thanks for your feedback, much appreciated.

xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

malibu said:


> Hi Jo, Thanks for that I will have to watch out for owdoggy!!
> 
> I agree agents are good in that respect but we are lucky in the fact that we have been here 5 years so are pretty fluent with both the language and the system.
> 
> ...


Sorry to disappoint but we live about 50 mins inland from Mojacar so I’m not very clued in with what goes on there as far as property goes. 

One thing I do know is that the further inland you go more properties are available (& cheaper too) so does it have to be Mojacar itself? If you’re willing to compromise and go inland a bit I think you’d find something that’s just the dog’s danglies.

Best of luck with whatever you decide. :yo:


Doggy


----------



## malibu (Nov 8, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Sorry to disappoint but we live about 50 mins inland from Mojacar so I’m not very clued in with what goes on there as far as property goes.
> 
> One thing I do know is that the further inland you go more properties are available (& cheaper too) so does it have to be Mojacar itself? If you’re willing to compromise and go inland a bit I think you’d find something that’s just the dog’s danglies.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for that, originally we were looking at the Albox areas but due to constantly being let down by agents not returning calls or promising viewings and then cancelling at the last minute bearing in mind we are a couple of hours north it was frustrating to say the least, coupled with the fact that having spent the last few days in mojacar and surrounding coastal areas and falling completely in love with its beauty and also speaking with expats that have left the Albox areas for different reasons we changed tact.

So for now Mojacar seems to be the place for us.... assuming we can find somewhere to live..lol

Many thanks for your comments

xx


----------

